# Fix Flashlight Issue + Root 2.3.5 Showcase



## AW3S0MENESS

*This is a guide to* *fix the flashlight issue* *on your Galaxy Showcase 2.3.5 Gingerbread, and* *Root* *your Galaxy Showcase on 2.3.5 Gingerbread*
Don't Hate.. This is my first guide ever









I have a Samsung Showcase from Bluegrass Cellular(CDMA) I decided to update it from 2.2 to 2.3.5 using Kies Mini. After I updated it, I noticed that the LED light didn't work. It turns out that Samsung flashed the wrong kernel when updating! I found a fix to it and I also found how to root the galaxy!

First, You need to download these files:
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I500RKAXAR (Download Kies Mini from this link)
http://rapidshare.com/files/422163282/Odin3_v1.3.exe
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36791/CWM3_Voodoo-blue.tar.md5
http://www.box.com/s/4otys70j1np02dfavhtt
http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip

*Put "imoseyon_leanKernel_i500_voodooo_2.2.0.zip" and "Flashable_Root_Package.zip" onto your sd card. You will need these later.*
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Get the required recovery- *(Use Odin to flash "CWM3_Voodoo-blue.tar.md5" to your device.)

Open Odin
Put your phone into *Download Mode* and plug it into the computer (*Make sure you do this after Odin is open!*)
Click the PDA box and select "CWM3_Voodoo-blue.tar"
Then click start. You will see a blue bar moving across your phone. This means it is installing the new recovery.
*(If this does not work for you, you may not have the right drivers installed. You can use kies mini to install the drivers)*

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Now that you have flashed your new recovery to your phone, It is time to install the new Kernel, and root your device if you want to!

*How to put your phone into recovery mode:*
Make sure your phone is off and unplugged. Hold the power button and both volume keys. The Samsung logo will pop up once. When it flashes up the second time remove your fingers from all of the keys. You should now be in Recovery. It should say CwM Voodooo Lagfix Recovery at the top.

*Install the zip files:*
Use the volume keys to move down to *install zip from sd card, *then select *choose zip from sd card*. Install imoseyon_leanKernel_i500_voodooo_2.2.0.zip (For the flashlight issue) and if you want, install Flashable_Root_Package.zip (To root your Galaxy) Then go to the main screen and *select reboot system now*.
*--->It will take about 5 minutes for your phone to boot up after this. Don't Worry! It is just installing and verifying files.<---*

*Congratulations! Your device now has a working flashlight and is rooted! (If you chose to root) Hopefully this helps someone that has 2.3.5 stock!*

_________________________________________________________________________

*BTW* this will work for other Showcases using android 2.3.5 (Cspire,Cellular South, Alltell Wireless, etc.) and should also work for the Mesmerize & Fascinate! But before you do anything you should do a Nandroid Backup. Go down into the comments if you need to know how to do a Nandroid Backup!


----------



## Madcaboose

Is it supposed to talk to you? haha


----------



## AW3S0MENESS

Yes lol.. but don't worry, it's normal. Personally I think it's kind of cool!


----------



## Army

will this work for the Mezmerise?


----------



## efree777

I just followed your instructions and everything worked like a charm. My LED (flashlight apps) works again and my phone is now rooted. I was just tempted to attempt flashing cyanogenmod rom, but after reading several posts on the forums, I changed my mind. It sounds like the rom still has several bugs with the Cspire SCH-I500.
There were enough bugs with the Samsung update to Gingerbread (2.3.5), I want to avoid that headache again if at all possible.

Thanks for your very detailed instructions A3SOMENESS.


----------



## Sporkina

nice thanks alot


----------



## efree777

I just updated my firmware to 2.3.6 and as a result I lost root. Don't get me wrong, this update fixed several things that I was happy to see, and I am glad I performed the update, however can the rooting method described above (for 2.3.5) work for this newest version?


----------



## AW3S0MENESS

efree777 said:


> I just updated my firmware to 2.3.6 and as a result I lost root. Don't get me wrong, this update fixed several things that I was happy to see, and I am glad I performed the update, however can the rooting method described above (for 2.3.5) work for this newest version?


The Flashable Root Package.zip should work for anyone's android phone. But I'm not sure if the recovery will work for it. You can always try it. There's also this recovery you can try: http://db.tt/uR0em1w7 Just flash it in odin under the pda section. Then use the 3 finger method to get into recovery.


----------



## AW3S0MENESS

Army said:


> will this work for the Mezmerise?


This is a good question. I think it will work because I've done it myself for a friend that had a Mesmerize. You should definitely do a nandroid backup before you try it though....

Flash the recovery in Odin like I have in the directions, use the 3 finger method to get into recovery, but then instead of going to "install zip from sdcard" go further down to "backup and restore" then click Backup. Afterwards you can go back and install the root package and kernel.

If it doesn't work go back to recovery, back to "backup and restore" and click restore. Etc.

Hope you can get it working!


----------



## Willy 460

I really appreciate this. I actually had that same root method and somehow I lost it when trying to install another ROM. I am still new at most of this stuff.
However, through dumb luck I finally got my root to work again and when I did I said.."hey, why not fix my flashlight too?"









So I used your "voodoo-blue" link/download. Needless to say my flashlight works. And as an added bonus my factory 1000mhz speed has been upped to 1200.

Thank you so much for this thread!!!


----------



## puterdoc

Just a note, I got updated to 2.3.6 and the flashlight worked again with no new kernels or Roms. Am on Ntelos. Had already been at 2.3.6 but had an issue and had to let the store reflash it. I did root it with the same methods as 2.3.5 but and CWM4-7 fix file, but the flashlight worked before I rooted. (Tesla LED and Flashlight +) Anyway, figured for those that don't want to flash their phones just for a the flashlight...its built into the next version.


----------



## Tool Belt

Have a generic Showcase (Element Mobile) and just upgrade to 2.3.6 S:i500.04KFF29. Is it possible to just run the "flashable root" zip and root without changing my rom or kernel?

Thanks

Just gave it a try and it works.

THANK YOU!


----------



## ozozznozzy

ok, problem. I cant get the phone into download mode. Please help

Samsung Galaxy S fascinate I500


----------

